# Duty on bringing building materials from Uk



## Mike Mcathey (11 mo ago)

Hi just looking for some advice on if there are any taxes or duty on building materials ie timber to be paid when bringing them from the UK.I would be bringing a van over on the ferry and travelling down. I am renovating my property in the alentejo region I will look to support local merchants where possible but I am a builder by trade and already have a lot of surplus materials in the uk would be a shame to leave them behind thanks in advance.


----------



## boilerman (May 16, 2010)

Mike Mcathey said:


> Hi just looking for some advice on if there are any taxes or duty on building materials ie timber to be paid when bringing them from the UK.I would be bringing a van over on the ferry and travelling down. I am renovating my property in the alentejo region I will look to support local merchants where possible but I am a builder by trade and already have a lot of surplus materials in the uk would be a shame to leave them behind thanks in advance.


Not sure I'm much help, but I thought it was frowned upon/not allowed, to bring, certainly wood, (it could be contaminated with bugs and stuff ) in from the UK. I have a similar problem, bringing things from the uk to France. Good luck with that


----------

